# Bin dann mal hier...



## incredibele (1. November 2020)

Hallo erstmal!

Ich heiße Alexander, bin verheiratet, habe drei Jungs und seit Februar ein Enkelkind.
Ich wohne in Hamburg auf der ehemaligen Elbinsel Finkenwerder und bin Angestellter und Hausmann.

Zur Zeit spiele ich auf einer XBOX ONE X mit eingebauter SSD und der Nintendo Switch.
Da mein Dell Notebook schon 10 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat muß sich Windows 10 den Platz mit Ubuntu teilen.
Eine Series X konnte ich in dem Vorbesteller Chaos genausowenig vorbestellen wie eine PS 5.
Deswegen teste ich die neue Generation mit der Series S.
Als Heimkino Fan mit vielen DVDs und Blue Rays nutze ich weiterhin meine alte ONE X.
In der Zukunft steht dann ein Oled TV mit HDR und 120 Hertz an um für die Series X oder PS 5 gerüstet zu sein.
Zur Zeit entdecke ich für mich den Gamepass der überraschend viele gute Spiele bereit hält.
Ich hoffe auf baldiges Erscheinen des Microsoft Flight Simulators im Gamepass.
Der ist auf meinem alten Notebook mit 4 GB DDR 3 RAM und 500 MB Grafik natürlich nicht spielbar.

Wer bis hierher gekommen ist:
Vielen Dank fürs Lesen und uns allen Freude an diesem Hobby.
Bleibt gesund!


----------



## Loosa (1. November 2020)

Grüße aus München und Willkommen hier im Forum!
Viel Spaß beim Fachsimpeln, Diskutieren und gegenseitigem Belabern.

Das hier sind so die, nicht themenbezogenen, Standard-Threads:

Was mich gerade aufregt (der durchschnittliche PC-Zocker) - für alles was dich gerade aufregt
Der heutige Tag war gut/ merkwürdig, weil... - für alles nicht Aufregende
[Sammelthread] Fun Movies, lustiges Zeug - zur Bespaßung
und Interessante Sachen für die, äh, Weiterbildung?
Aber wirst dich schon zurecht finden.  

Die Registrierung hat bei dir aber ganz schön lange gedauert. Oder ist die Internetverbindung da oben sooo schlecht?  
Aber wie kann eine Insel "ehemalig" werden, das finde ich etwas verwirrend.


----------



## incredibele (1. November 2020)

Moin!

Danke fürs Willkommen heißen !
War bisher mehr bei Gamepro unterwegs und schlafender Mitleser .

Ehemalige Insel:
1962 nach der schweren Sturmflut wurde Finkenwerder neu eingedeicht und die alte Süderelbe wurde vom Hauptstrom abgetrennt.
Nur durch ein Siel gibt es noch eine Verbindung zur Elbe.
Nach der Aussenalster ist die  alte Süderelbe der 2. größte See in Hamburg mit Eisvögeln, Reihern, Kormoranen und Fisch- und Seeadlern.
Wir haben einen Bootssteg hinterm Haus und können kmlange Touren mit dem Kanu unternehmen.
Ein Idyll am Rande der Großstadt.
Mit der Fähre ist man in ca. 20 Minuten in St. Pauli Landungsbrücken.
Als Meenzer hat es mich der Liebe wegen 1992 nach Hamburg verschlagen.
Inzwischen bin ich dank Frau, drei Söhnen und einem Enkelsohn eingenordet.
VG in den Süden  !


----------



## Loosa (1. November 2020)

incredibele schrieb:


> 1962 nach der schweren Sturmflut wurde Finkenwerder neu eingedeicht und die alte Süderelbe wurde vom Hauptstrom abgetrennt.
> Nur durch ein Siel gibt es noch eine Verbindung zur Elbe.
> Nach der Aussenalster ist die  alte Süderelbe der 2. größte See in Hamburg mit Eisvögeln, Reihern, Kormoranen und Fisch- und Seeadlern.
> Wir haben einen Bootssteg hinterm Haus und können kmlange Touren mit dem Kanu unternehmen.
> Ein Idyll am Rande der Großstadt.



Ok, hier im Süden fehlt mir das Meer als Referenz. Und die Isar ist mehr was für: wir fahren mit dem Auto hoch und süffeln uns einen mit dem Schlauchboot runter.
Deswegen kann ich nicht alles nachvollziehen. Es war also eine Insel, aber dann kam soviel Müll daher, dass einfach gesagt wurde *fuck it* wir sind jetzt Festland? 

Vor ein paar Jahren hab ich zufällig das Segeln für mich entdeckt (letztes Jahr SBF gemacht, dieses Jahr... Mist und alles gesperrt ). Konnte nur mal auf dem Motorboot für eine Regatta assistieren. Bah! 
Mecklenburgische Seenplatte mal ausgenommen (was soll'n das für ein See sein *pfff*), auf dem Chiemsee = einem der größten Binnengewässer in Deutschland und das bayrische Meer. Loving it. Ich hasse Wasser aber geile Freizeitbeschäftigung. Beim Unterricht haben wir aber so einige Kanufahrer mehr als irritiert. Segel hat Vorfahrt, sorry, dass wir Boje-über-Bord ausgerechnet in Kanu-Fahrwasser übten.


----------



## incredibele (1. November 2020)

Bin auch nur Freizeit Kapitän.
Mein ältester Sohn (25) kann Segeln und darf auch auch auf der Elbe und Binnengewässern mit Motorkraft schippern.
Ich bin halt mehr der Paddler.
Schön in dieser Coranazeit das auf unserem Gewässer nur einige der knapp 100 Anrainer Boot fahren.
Nur Elektromotorboote sind erlaubt.
Ausser dem NABU fahren aber alle (3,4 Nachbarn) mit Muskelkraft.
Wünsche Dir einen schönen Sonntag .
Ein Bild von unserem Bootssteg:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (1. November 2020)

Also mit der Verjüngung klappts hier einfach nicht.


Herzlich Willkommen


----------



## incredibele (2. November 2020)

Männer werden ja bekanntlich nicht älter  ...


----------



## fud1974 (2. November 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Also mit der Verjüngung klappts hier einfach nicht.
> 
> 
> Herzlich Willkommen



Liegt halt auch an der Kommunikationsplattform. Foren gelten ja heute eher schon als "retro"..


----------

